# Where to ride in Indiana



## Turbotouch02 (Jul 26, 2009)

We are moving to Indiana and i dont know where to ride. We are moving to Winchester which is near Ohio right in the middle of the state. HELP!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

There's two places that in know of. One is in Ohio (sorry cant think of the name of it) but heard it's pretty nice and huge. The other is the Bad Lands in Attica, IN. We go there every year. It's a great place to ride! Lots of mud and water. After a hard day of muddin you can drive your quad up this rock bottom creek and it cleans your bike better than the car wash...cheaper too! Hope this helped ya...


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Roughly four hours to Logan, WV. Wish I was.


----------

